# Animal Hamilton Pedale



## Nathol (13. Mai 2006)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Pedalen?
Wie gut sind sie?
Grip?
Stabilität?
Größe(im Vergleich zu Wellgo Pedalen)?


----------



## XnX (13. Mai 2006)

Hey !

Meine sind gestern angekommen und kann nach dem ersten ausgiebigen Testen gestern sagen das sie echt fein sind. Grip war immer ausreichend, die Pins sind auch fein (der Großteil sind normale kleine Schrauben die von unten eingeschaubt werden)... Wie groß sie im Vergleich zu den Wellgos sind weiß ich nicht, aber ich find sie super, nicht zu klein und nicht zu groß... Sie sind recht flach.
Über die Stabilität kann ich noch nichts sagen, aber habe da mal vertrauen in Animal !

XnX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathol (13. Mai 2006)

Welche Pedale hattest du denn vorher? Ich habe nämlich gelesen, dass die Hamilton Pedale kleiner als die JC Pedale sind und ich brauche keine Pedale in Kindergröße


----------



## vollepullebmx (13. Mai 2006)

Ich finde die Pedalen einfach zu teuer und die sehen dafür nicht besonders gut aus oder weisen was besonderes auf


----------



## evil_rider (13. Mai 2006)

hö? die hammilton sind doch net teuer... die ruben sind teuer!


----------



## UrbanJumper (13. Mai 2006)

alles relativ, fÃ¼r mich sind schon 40â¬ teuer..


----------



## W4hlurn3 (14. Mai 2006)

ich find die pedalen gut, ham tollen grip, über haltbarkeit kann ich nicht viel sagen, bin die nur an nem fremden rad gefahren... aber schlecht aussehen tun die auch ncoht und der preis ist auch ok, zumindest bei sb, bei bb denk ich da wieder anders


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (14. Mai 2006)

finde die Hamilton auch recht teuer. 50 Euro für ein BB gelagertes Pedal sind zu viel. 35 bis 40 mehr ist in meinen Auge nübertrieben.

Die Sattelklemme ist baugleich mit den 0815 Sattelklemmen in silber die man an irgendwelchen Tourenrädern sieht. Nur halt eloxiert das finde ich schade. Ich hab noch keine Pedale gesehen die mit den Hamilton identisch sind. Wäre interessant wenn jemand schreiben könnte ob Eigenentwicklung oder gelabelt. 

Die Hamilton sind vom Stil er wieder ein Weg in Richtung klassisch DX während vorher das Odyssey Design und damit verbunden die fetten, schweren und großen Pedale vorherrschend waren. Deswegen dürften die recht klein sein.

mehr als 50 Euro für ein gutes Pedal auszugeben lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Ansonsten kann man sich ja sich auch nen gebrauchtes DX holen. Das ist dann vielleicht ein bisschen abgegrindet aber dafür schön gelagert dass man nicht ständig knarzende Achsen und son Scheiß hat.


----------



## blue falcon (15. Mai 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> hö? die hammilton sind doch net teuer... die ruben sind teuer!


 ruben was sind schon 120 euro teuer wirds erst bei den ti achsen...


----------



## Estoniaclan (16. Mai 2006)

ich hab die hamilton letztens inner hand gehabt! dazu gleich noch die odysee dinger! 
von der größe ist da nicht so nen unterschied, aber dafür um so mehr vom gewicht! die hamilton fand ich hammer leicht im vergleich zu den odysee. 

das gewicht ist auf jedenfall nen kaufargument. dacht erst die wären aus plastik!


----------



## Domas (4. Oktober 2006)

gibts schon neues dazu? Ã¼berlege ob animal hamilton oder JCs... berichtet mal zu den Hamilton, von den JCs weiss ich schon genug! Hamilton sind ja auch noch 10â¬ teurer... also, hÃ¤tte auch gerne langzeitberichte zu den hamiltons!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (5. Oktober 2006)

Schreib dem Kater mal eine PM, der ist ja hier nicht mehr oft anzutreffen. Ansonsten liest man bei Bikeguide weitestgehend gutes, ein paar Hamiltons sind allerdings schon gebrochen.
Ich hab jetzt auch seit längerem die JC's in Alu und BB Lagerung und bin super zufrieden. Hab gleich zu Anfang auf jeweils eine Seite die langen Pics geschraubt. Nach ein paar nicht gelungenen 180 hatte das rechte Pedal dann Spiel und ich dachte, die Lager hätte es in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt,aber ein leichtes Nachjustieren hat gereicht. Seitdem laufen sie top.


----------



## Nepommuck (5. Oktober 2006)

Also ich habe mir die Hamilton SB kurz nach erscheinen gekauft und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bis jetzt kein Spiel und absolut keine Probleme, allerdings mach ich auch keine Grinds oder ähnliches.

Geschmackssache ist die Form. Odysseys JC sehen klobig aus und sind auch etwas schwerer wohingegen die Hamilton filigraner aussehen.

Bei Pedalen würd ich tendenziell immer etwas mehr Geld ausgeben.
Also SB statt BB.
Soweit ich weiß sind die Trittfläche gleichgroß.


----------



## Domas (5. Oktober 2006)

ahja, sehr gutt! nee, SB kannich mir nicht leisten und finde ich auch unnÃ¶tig, bb hÃ¤lt auch!
nehme wohl die animal... die 10â¬ sind zu verschmerzen!


----------



## King Jens one (8. Oktober 2006)

also ich fahr die hamiltion pedalen auch schon ein monat und bin super zu frieden mit den dingern besser als die dx pedalen find ich! Und so teuer sind sie nun auch nicht


----------



## oxoxo (9. Oktober 2006)

RISE schrieb:


> Schreib dem Kater mal eine PM, der ist ja hier nicht mehr oft anzutreffen


Kater ist in Glagow, bald im DIG zusehen und hat seine Animal Pedale nun schon verdammt lange dran. 
Ausser einer einzigen verbogenen Achse hatten wir bisher keinerlei Beanstandung bei den Hamilton Pedals. Sie sind sehr gut verarbeitet und ihrer Preis gegenüber anderen Produkten am Markt, allemal wert. Klar sind die J.C. Pedalen immer noch schwer zu toppen. Es ist einfach Geschmackssache.


----------

